

Perk : A browser which blocks Ads and gives you rewards - intrepidkarthi
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/24/perk-browser/

======
mehdim
I love the fact of a web without ads, even these are ads which keep
investments of companies to go in the web. Ads make the web in a dead-alive
state, and nobody is really trying to find an other sustainable business model
for internet. You try to do it and my applauses for such courage. As user of
adblock and as believer that ads are the cancer of the web, I will try to use
Perks browser (I find the perksm odel irrelevant for me personnaly but...if I
have a better model I ping you ! ;) )

